# Update von I5-2500k auf Ryzen 5 1600 Es ist da!



## _HKT_ (19. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

mein I5-2500k habe ich 11/2011 gekauft und er läuft seit dem auf 4,2Ghz und läuft und läuft ,  davor hatte ich divers AMD CPU's die dann aber nicht lange im PC verblieben.

Aktuell habe ich mir einen Asus MG248Q (144Hz, 24 Zoll) Monitor gegönnt was eine Traumhafte Combo zu BF1 darstellt, jetzt kommt nun der I5 an seine Leistungsgrenzen.

Nach dem Release von AMD Ryzen bin ich am Überlegen die Plattform zu Wechsel.


1.) Wie hoch ist das *Budget*?

Budget bis 500€

2.) Gibt es *abgesehen vom Rechner* noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?

Soweit alles Vorhanden

3.) Soll es ein *Eigenbau* werden?

Klar 

4.) Gibt es *vorhandene Hardware*, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?



Intel I5-2500k mit 4,2 Mhz______________________________________Kaufdatum: 11/2011
 
Asrock Z68 Pro3 Sockel 1155___________________________________Kaufdatum: 11/2011
 
Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600, 16GB______________________________Kaufdatum: 12/2015
 
Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro__________________________________Kaufdatum: 12/2015
 
500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular 80+ Gold_Kaufdatum: 12/2015
 
SSD Samsung 850 EVO 500GB__________________________________Kaufdatum: 12/2015
 
SSD Samsung 830 Serie 128GB_________________________________Kaufdatum: 11/2012
 
Fractal Design Define C Window________________________________Kaufdatum: 01/2017
 
Antec KÜHLER H2O 620________________________________________Kaufdatum: damals <---Ein neuer BeQuiet silent loop 240mm liegt Bereit 

Anforderungen:

Der neue Prozessor sollte 5 Jahre durchhalten
 
Eine brauchbare Lüfter Steuerung besitzen
 
Einen RGB Anschluss aufweisen
 
Front USB3 unterstützen 



5.) Welche *Auflösung und Frequenz* hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)

Asus MG248Q, 1920x1080 und 144Hz

6.) Welchen *Anwendungsbereich* hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?

Hauptsächlich zum Zocken wie z.B. Battlefield 1 oder auch Anno 2070.

7.) Wie viel *Speicherplatz* (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?

Der vorhandene Speicherplatz ist ausreichend.

8.) Soll der Rechner *übertaktet* werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?

Ja, Hauptsächlich aber nur der CPU

9.) Gibt es sonst noch *Wünsche*? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)

Nein


*Meine erste Zusammenstellung*


CPU:    AMD Ryzen 5 1600____________________________________________________________ _ca. 233,00€ 
Bord:   MSI B350 PC MATE AMD B350_________________________________________ _______ca.    95,00€ 
Ram:   G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38____ca. 129,00€ 
Ram: Crucial Ballistix Elite DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666____________________________ca. 122,00€

_____________________________________________________________________________________________gesamt        450,00€


Was meint Ihr ???  Vielen Dank


----------



## SnaxeX (19. April 2017)

*AW: Upgrade von I5-2500k auf Ryzen 5 1600*

Was wir meinen? Dass es nicht so oft einen Thread gibt, wo der TE so ordentlich und ganz genau aufgelistet hat, wie seine aktuelle Hardware ausschaut!

Ne, spaß beiseite!^^
Schaut eigentlich gut aus, ich glaube der RAM ist sogar der mit den richtigen Timings, die PCGH in ihrer letzten Ausgabe verwendet haben! 

Ansonsten, soll noch ein anderer User was über das Netzteil sagen, aber ich glaube, dass das eigentlich passen sollte. Und da du Battlefield spielst, macht ein Update schon sinn, durch die 6c/12Threads


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2017)

*AW: Upgrade von I5-2500k auf Ryzen 5 1600*

Sieht super aus.
Das Netzteil kannst du natürlich weiter nutzen. Der Silent Loop passt, du musst dir aber noch das AM4 Kit von BeQuiet besorgen, sofern du das noch nicht hast.


----------



## 9Strike (19. April 2017)

*AW: Upgrade von I5-2500k auf Ryzen 5 1600*

Du kannst Dual Rank RAM nehmen, der ist günstiger aber nicht langsamer: Speicher mit Standard: DDR4, Bauform: DIMM, Typ: unbuffered (UDIMM), Kitgröße: ab 16GB, Anzahl Module: 2x, Speichertakt ab 2400MHz, Rank: dual Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das MSI führt den USB 3.1 Gen2 Port nicht raus, würde das Board nehmen: Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (ebenfalls ~100€)


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Upgrade von I5-2500k auf Ryzen 5 1600*

Ich hätte auch den B350 Boards die Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming 3  ATX Retail empfohlen,weil sie die zu zeit die einzigste mit einem Realtek ALC1220  Onboardsound Chip ausgestattet ist 
bei dem Chipsatzklasse.Was auch einen viel besseren Sound hat als z.B.Realtek ALC 892 oder ältere Versionen.Vorsicht es gibts auch eine mATX Version jenes Boards die aber einen älteren Onboardsound chip hat.
Siehe hier,

Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming 3 AMD B350 So.AM4 Dual

grüße Brex


----------



## HisN (19. April 2017)

*AW: Upgrade von I5-2500k auf Ryzen 5 1600*

Von einem 4Kerner auf einen 4Kerner wo man weiß das gerade BF1 mit 16 Threads skaliert, besonders in der Mini Auflösung?
Also nur um das zu hinterfragen.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Upgrade von I5-2500k auf Ryzen 5 1600*

Komisch der Link von 9Strike(Geizhals.de)zeigt mir das Board mit einer anderen spezifikation vorallem der Soundchip Realtek ALC887?????
Kann ja nicht sein oder?Oder gibts da noch eine Version jenes Boards?

Mein Board was ich meine siehe oben im Link oder hier bei Gigabayte Website(siehe Spezifikationen),

GA-AB350-Gaming 3 (rev. 1.0) | Mainboards - GIGABYTE

grüße Brex


----------



## _HKT_ (19. April 2017)

*AW: Upgrade von I5-2500k auf Ryzen 5 1600*

Danke für das Positive Feedback 



9Strike schrieb:


> Du kannst Dual Rank RAM nehmen, der ist günstiger aber nicht langsamer: Speicher mit Standard: DDR4, Bauform: DIMM, Typ: unbuffered (UDIMM), Kitgröße: ab 16GB, Anzahl Module: 2x, Speichertakt ab 2400MHz, Rank: dual Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Der G.Skill hat auch Dual Rank nur 3200MHz und steht auf der Liste von MSI 
Alternative hatte ich mir den HyperX DIMM 16GB DDR4-2666 Kit rausgesucht.
Nur was davon jetzt besser ist, ist mir weiterhin ein Rätzel 




9Strike schrieb:


> Das MSI führt den USB 3.1 Gen2 Port nicht raus, würde das Board nehmen: Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (ebenfalls ~100€)



Danke für den Hinweis:
Mit dem Bord ist es so ne Sachen ich habe lange überlegt nur rot passt einfach nicht in das Konzept (Blau u. Schwarz) 
Zuerst hatte ich mir das GIGABYTE AORUS GA-AX370-Gaming K5 rausgesucht nur Preislicht fast doppelt so teuer dennoch ein Traum 
Aus diesen gründen reichen mir die USB 3.1 Gen1 Anschlüsse die meisten Datenmengen werden über das Netzwerk ausgetauscht.


----------



## SnaxeX (19. April 2017)

*AW: Upgrade von I5-2500k auf Ryzen 5 1600*



HisN schrieb:


> Von einem 4Kerner auf einen 4Kerner wo man weiß das gerade BF1 mit 16 Threads skaliert, besonders in der Mini Auflösung?
> Also nur um das zu hinterfragen.



Der R5 1600 ist ein Hexacore mit 12 Threads?!


----------



## 9Strike (19. April 2017)

*AW: Upgrade von I5-2500k auf Ryzen 5 1600*



_HKT_ schrieb:


> Der G.Skill hat auch Dual Rank nur 3200MHz und steht auf der Liste von MSI
> Alternative hatte ich mir den HyperX DIMM 16GB DDR4-2666 Kit rausgesucht.
> Nur was davon jetzt besser ist, ist mir weiterhin ein Rätzel


Woher hast du denn das?
Es gibt wohl zwei Modelle, eins ist DR eins SR: Produktvergleich G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB), G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVGB) | Geizhals Deutschland
DR ist besser. Aber ob 3200 DR überhaupt läuft, ist eine andere Sache - offiziell wird DR nur bis 2400 unterstützt.




_HKT_ schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis:
> Mit dem Bord ist es so ne Sachen ich habe lange überlegt nur rot passt einfach nicht in das Konzept (Blau u. Schwarz)
> Zuerst hatte ich mir das GIGABYTE AORUS GA-AX370-Gaming K5 rausgesucht nur Preislicht fast doppelt so teuer dennoch ein Traum
> Aus diesen gründen reichen mir die USB 3.1 Gen1 Anschlüsse die meisten Datenmengen werden über das Netzwerk ausgetauscht.


Ganz so teuer muss es dann doch nicht sein. Hier: Biostar B350GT5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
In mATX sogar auch nur 100€: Biostar B350GT3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


@Brex sind unterschiedliche Modelle: Produktvergleich Gigabyte GA-AB350M-Gaming 3, Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming, Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming 3 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2017)

*AW: Upgrade von I5-2500k auf Ryzen 5 1600*



HisN schrieb:


> Von einem 4Kerner auf einen 4Kerner wo man weiß das gerade BF1 mit 16 Threads skaliert, besonders in der Mini Auflösung?
> Also nur um das zu hinterfragen.



Der 1600 ist ein 6 Kerner mit SMT.
Das passt schon.


----------



## _HKT_ (20. April 2017)

*AW: Upgrade von I5-2500k auf Ryzen 5 1600*



9Strike schrieb:


> Woher hast du denn das?
> Es gibt wohl zwei Modelle, eins ist DR eins SR: Produktvergleich G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB), G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVGB) | Geizhals Deutschland
> DR ist besser. Aber ob 3200 DR überhaupt läuft, ist eine andere Sache - offiziell wird DR nur bis 2400 unterstützt.



Gut das du nochmal nachgefragt hast!
Ich bin die Ram Liste von MSI nochmal durchgegangen und siehe da der G.Skill ist nicht der Identische.

Angabe Liste: G.Skill F4-3200C16D-16GVRB, Angabe Internet: F4-3200C16D-16GVKB.

Ob das jetzt entscheidet ist kann ich nicht sagen aber ich habe gehört da kann es zu Problemen führen.

Alternative habe ich jetzt:
Kingston HyperX Fury schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL15-17-17 (HX426C15FBK2/16) 
Oder
Kingston HyperX Savage (Rev. 2) DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL13-15-15 (HX426C13SB2K2/16)

Preislicht liegen momentan beide bei 140,00€


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2017)

*AW: Upgrade von I5-2500k auf Ryzen 5 1600*

Such dir einen aus.


----------



## 9Strike (20. April 2017)

*AW: Upgrade von I5-2500k auf Ryzen 5 1600*

Der Fury läuft nur mit 1.2V, würde ich präferieren. Ich bezweifle, dass die schnelleren Timings spürbar sind.

Wieso nimmst du nicht den: Crucial Ballistix Elite DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-17-17 (BLE2C8G4D26AFEA/BLE2K8G4D26AFEA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kostet nur 120€.


----------



## _HKT_ (20. April 2017)

*AW: Upgrade von I5-2500k auf Ryzen 5 1600*



_HKT_ schrieb:


> Angabe Liste: G.Skill F4-3200C16D-16GVRB, Angabe Internet: F4-3200C16D-16GVKB.
> 
> Ob das jetzt entscheidet ist kann ich nicht sagen aber ich habe gehört da kann es zu Problemen führen.



Was eine schnelle Antwort
Weil dieser nicht auf der Support Liste steht


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2017)

*AW: Upgrade von I5-2500k auf Ryzen 5 1600*

Ich würde rechnen, dass der auch laufen wird.
Aber wenn dir der Kingston lieber ist, weil du dich damit sicherer fühlst, kannst du ihn natürlich nehmen.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Upgrade von I5-2500k auf Ryzen 5 1600*



9Strike schrieb:


> Woher hast du denn das?
> Es gibt wohl zwei Modelle, eins ist DR eins SR: Produktvergleich G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB), G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVGB) | Geizhals Deutschland
> DR ist besser. Aber ob 3200 DR überhaupt läuft, ist eine andere Sache - offiziell wird DR nur bis 2400 unterstützt.
> 
> ...



Ach das ist die Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming(ohne die 3)nach Modelangabe mit Realtek ALC887 Onboardsound,mein Gott der Hersteller hätte das mal besser eine andere Modelbezeichnung machen können.
Da kann man ja leicht die übersicht verlieren,vorallem weil die sich kaum auch optisch von einnander unterscheiden.Das wäre für die Leute ärgerlich wenn sie ausversehen oder aus unwissenheit
die günstigere variante mit dem schlechteren Onboardsound nehmen würden,wobei ich persönlich auf die paar Euros mehr nicht auf den bessereren 1220er Sound verzichten würde.
Viel spaß mit deinem neuem System,

grüße Brex


----------



## _HKT_ (30. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen ich wollte euch nur mal kurz mein endgültiges System vorstellen.



Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Wobei ich persönlich auf die paar Euros mehr nicht auf den bessereren 1220er Sound verzichten würde.
> Viel spaß mit deinem neuem System,
> 
> grüße Brex



Und es wude auch ein Bord mit 1220er 

Verbaut wurden nun folgende Komponente


CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600 leider noch mit dem Boxed Kühler wobei dieser recht gut ausschaut. (AM4 Kit noch nicht da)
Bord: GA-AX370-Gaming 5 durch Zufall im Outlet Store bekommen
RAM: HyperX DIMM 16GB DDR4-2666 Kit dieser läuft trotz kompatibilitätsliste nur auf 2400MHz mit 14-16-16-32 


Aber seht selber zum Vergleich noch mein „Alt Rechner“

Gruß


----------



## SnaxeX (1. Mai 2017)

Und was sagt dir das Spielgefühl im Vergleich zum i5-2500K? War es das Update wert, bist du unzufrieden, etc? 
Schaut aber echt schick aus


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2017)

Mehr als gut aussehen ist nicht.


----------



## 9Strike (1. Mai 2017)

Schick!
Bzgl des Rams: schau immer mal wieder nach Bios Updates, Ryzen ist eine neue Plattform und da wissen die Hersteller noch nicht so genau, was sie machen müssen. Vllt läuft der Ram ja danach mit 2666.


----------



## _HKT_ (1. Mai 2017)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Und was sagt dir das Spielgefühl im Vergleich zum i5-2500K? War es das Update wert, bist du unzufrieden, etc?
> Schaut aber echt schick aus


Ich habe jetzt zwei Test gemacht:
3DMark11 Alt: 13.368 Punkte Neu: 15.089 Punkte
Asus RealBench Alt: 93.068 Punkte Neu: 121522 Punkte

Aber entscheidend für mich ist die Performance in BF1 und da hat es sich definitiv gelohnt.
Alt sehr schwankende FPS meistens 70-120 CPU Auslastung 100% bei 4,2 GHz
Neu dauerhaft 144 FPS CPU Auslastung bei ca. 45% ohne OC


Threshold schrieb:


> Mehr als gut aussehen ist nicht.


Er kann beides 


9Strike schrieb:


> Schick!
> Bzgl des Rams: schau immer mal wieder nach Bios Updates, Ryzen ist eine neue Plattform und da wissen die Hersteller noch nicht so genau, was sie machen müssen. Vllt läuft der Ram ja danach mit 2666.


Vorteil an so einen Dual Bios ist, ich habe jeweils die Version F4 und F5 drauf bei beiden klappt es jedoch nicht bin mal gespannt ob da noch was kommt.


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2017)

Hört sich ja super an.


----------



## SnaxeX (1. Mai 2017)

Hört sich echt gut an


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2017)

Hört sich spitze an.


----------



## pain474 (2. Mai 2017)

Hast du noch Erfahrungsberichte zu anderen Spielen oder generell Unterschiede? Ich habe auch einen 2500k @ 4.2 GHz mit einer R9 390 und würde gerne wissen, wie stark spürbar der Unterschied beim Upgrade ist.


----------



## Mottekus (2. Mai 2017)

schließe mich dem Vorredner an. Würde mich auch brennend interessieren


----------



## Birdy84 (2. Mai 2017)

An die Vorposter: Schaut per Afterburner (o.Ä.) auf eure GPU Auslastung beim Spielen. Fällt die GPU Auslastung unter 99-100%, dann ist entweder die Engine des Spiels schlecht (aus verschiedenen Gründen) oder eure CPU zu langsam. Letzteres könnt ihr zusätzlich per Taskmanager prüfen. Wenn ein oder mehrere Threads bei über 90% laufen und eure GPU Last unter 99% fällt, könnte ein CPU Upgrade mehr Leistung bringen.


----------



## _HKT_ (2. Mai 2017)

pain474 schrieb:


> Hast du noch Erfahrungsberichte zu anderen Spielen oder generell Unterschiede? Ich habe auch einen 2500k @ 4.2 GHz mit einer R9 390 und würde gerne wissen, wie stark spürbar der Unterschied beim Upgrade ist.





Mottekus schrieb:


> schließe mich dem Vorredner an. Würde mich auch brennend interessieren



Puh, Bei mir hatte ich nur Probleme mit BF1 andere Titel spiele ich so momentan nicht.
Der Unterschied ist halt so dass ich jetzt er im GPU Limit reinkomme und der Prozessor nur halb belastet ist.
Zudem ist der tolle neben Effekt das gute Aussehen und er ist jetzt schön leise wegen einer gescheiten On Bord Lüfter Steuerung.
So meine erste Einschätzung.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2017)

Leg dir endlich mal eine neue Signatur zu.


----------

